# Khorne Berzerker loadout



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

What is the best possible loadout for 'Zerkers? Is it worth the points to give them plasma pistols and a power weapon/fist? Or is it better to just run a ten man squad with no Skull Champion?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I believe the standard kit is an 8 man squad with a skull champion with a powerfist, and a rhino, possible with a combi-melta.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Give them a champion with a PF or a PW (most people take PFs)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

8-12 bare bezerkers have always worked very well for me, no champion, no upgrades just them and their chainaxes.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Optimal build is 9 with PF champ in rhino with a extra combi bolter for added resilience, why nine you ask? because Kharn better damn well be accompanying them. Although nine is still a good unit size without him.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I would think most people tend to run them as:

7-10 Khorne Berzerkers
Skull Champ with either: PW/Meltabombs or PF

Riding in either:
Rhino w/ Combi- or TL Bolter
Land Raider w/ Daemonic Possession

Kharn/Abaddon may also be involved


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

IIRC, they get 4 or 5 attacks on the charge, so I think you can afford to run them without too many upgrades.

I'm surprised no-one asked what the point limit was. 10 Bezerkers with a skull champion will be obviously more viable with a higher points limit, but for smaller battles you may need to decrease the number/upgrades.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

8, if you choose any other number, Khorne shall strike ye down with his mighty rage!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for your help. My only wish is that my sacrifices to Khorne suit him.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Ive always liked the eight man skull champ power weapon in a possessed rhino. 33 attacks with 5 ignoring armour at I five S five on the charge usually works. Note with the PW option take melt a bombs otherwise you are screwd against walkers.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Even WITH Melta Bombs you're probably screwed against Walkers. PFist is better on Berzerkers than on other units due to 3 attacks base and WS 5.

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't forget the fact said PF is as strong as a laz cannon on the charge.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> IIRC, they get 4 or 5 attacks on the charge, so I think you can afford to run them without too many upgrades.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one asked what the point limit was. 10 Bezerkers with a skull champion will be obviously more viable with a higher points limit, but for smaller battles you may need to decrease the number/upgrades.


Actually on a squad level points restriction do not overly matter as all units have a optimal build that should always be used as they lose their effectiveness in lower numbers. Some units are immune to this effect do to their primary role being filled by 1-2 models in the unit...berzerkers are not one of em.

The most common effect of smaller points games is often not smaller units, but fewer units. The main reason is their are many many hidden costs and restrictions on going for many smaller units and only a few benefits.
So Yes even in smaller point games people will often go 7-9 with skull champ over say a second DP at 1000 points or less because the PF will lend a multi task function to the unit that will cover other weaknesses found in your army do to not having the points to buy proper weapons or units dedicated to addressing the threats the PF could tackle.

Now plague marines are another matter altogether as they statistically retain their staying power and hitting power a lot better then berzerkers so dropping 1-2 from a 7-8 man plague marine unit won't hurt them for smaller point games.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> 8, if you choose any other number, Khorne shall strike ye down with his mighty rage!


Someone that knows khorne's magic number:king:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

8+ zerks champ and fist. Works very well. The fist is almost essential. It is the only viable at for the unit and the instagib against most things is also jolly handy.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Not only is 8 the number of khorne, but it 's the optimal number I find, this of course is counting the skull champ with the powerfist for walker security. The reason I don't take a full 10 man squad is because with all those attacks, you will wipe out the entire unit you're assaulting leaving yourself open to shooting. What you want is to leave some of the unit your assaulting to be left, and locked into combat, safe from shooting. You will be able to finish them off in their assault phase which gives you your entire turn where you can move, shoot if necessary and assault if you can. I find with a 10 man squad bezerkers just rape too hard


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Indeed, 8 zerkers with the Champion are a good number, fluffy and efficient. I used 10 for a bit and found that I was overkilling stuff left and right and then staying exposed to fire on the field. With a few less berserkers, I can ealiably leave only 1-2 enemy models in CC into the next phase. They might kill a zerker or two back, but it's -way- better than being sitting pretty for plasma, vindicators and other stuff to shoot you up.

As for load-out, it depends. If the zerkers are alone, take a Power Fist. It's S9 on the charge, enough to crack even a Land Raider with some luck If they are serving as an escort to an HQ, however, like to pick a power weapon instead. Why? Kharn is already a glorious mech-nuking machine with 6+2d6 penetration and tons of attacks at I6. So a power sword to add 5 attacks at WS 5 and I5 will help you a -lot- at thinning MeQs and Terminators before they start killing back. they are particularly good at killing librarians who usually lack Invul saves. 

If they are with Abaddon, also skip the fist. Take a meltabomb if you expect to fight Land Raiders, but 5-10 S8 attacks at I6 beat 4 S8 attacks at I1 anytime.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

With a Pfist you can't slap yourself across the fail. I mean face. Admittedly Abaddon failing is quite uncommon, at least in terms of the Daemon Weapon, but a Fist is good as insurance.

Midnight


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I run 8 + Champ w/ PF. If your zerkers are fighting walkers then something has gone wrong, however on the charge nothing is better than this in the CSM Codex imo.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, if you run Kharn with them, always take a PW. The chances that you kill the guy with the PF in the other unit is much higher and therefore save Kharn from a humiliating instant death.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Always take skull champ, always take power fist.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Also, I never found taking plasma pistols to be a good idea. They are expensive, so short-ranged that you'll be lucky if you fire them twice durg the whole game, and have killed more of my Skull Champions (and they precious power fists/weapon!!) than the enemy.

This may not apply if you find yourself facing Grey Knight termies a lot, or other 2+ saves. Shaving that extra termie or elite before the charge can have a big effect.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Covered earlier but, 8 is Khorne's sacred number and we gamers are a superstitious lot.

Optimum loadout;

1 Skull champion w/ bolt pistol, powerfist, personal icon
7 Berzerkers w/ bolt pistols & chainweapons
1 Rhino troop transport w/ extra armor
_________________________________
Total: 253 points of versatile, fluffy, killy goodness

Some may question the personal icon but I find it invaluable when deepstriking in , Obliterators, Khornate Terminators or Lesser [ Derp ] Summoned Daemons. I run 4-5 units like this in every World Eaters army I play, dropping the icon in the unit Kharn is attached to as he has one already.

Cheers,

FFX


----------

